# Life getting Difficult



## Maximus7288 (Feb 3, 2008)

Well here's my story. I was diagnosed about 5 years ago with IBS and one of the worst ones in my opinion cause it tends to switch back and forth between Type C and D. Anyways I had to quit my job I was working at cause of the stress and became unemployed and lived with my parents for a while til I decided to move back to my home state to get away from some of the stress with Family Issues. In the last 2 years I started to feel better about my Issues and began to go back to school to get a degree at a Tech. college. Now the issue is I have classes early in the morning(Wake up around 5-6 Am and Class starts at 7 A.M) When I first started school It wasn't a problem but now I tend to dart out of the class room to the bathroom then do the Dance back and forth from a near by seat and the bathroom til my class is over..And Now this is my Second quarter That I am going to fail due to missing classes or lectures..And Now I can feel myself getting depressed because I am wasting the money my grandparents have so been willing to fork over for me to do school and now am too afraid to tell them..I can deal with the Depression so far I have friends I can hang out with and Video games help take my mind away from this as well.. But I'm not sure what to do with my school issues and because of the depression and IBS i have been calling into work a whole lot recently. Are there special grants for people with issues like us.. Or.. What? I know If these issues would stop I could pass the classes I have been doing no problem. Talking to my Grand parents about this at this point is definitely out of the question for me.. I wouldn't be able to handle that situation so i feel like i'm trapped.. I don't want to keep wasting their money. I already Decided to take a small break from my degree and do less stressful classes like my English and Math classes.. But I need to find some way to lessen the amount my grand parents are chipping into the classes by a significant amount or make it so they arn't paying at all.. They're losing their money fast and I know i'm partially to blame but they are stubborn and don't want to have my stop even though i told them it's no problem.I know I should talk to a counselor at school about this.. Maybe i am just afraid what they will say...any words of advice or encouragement at this point would be gratefully appreciated.And sorry for any rambling I might have done..Oh.. I also wanted to add that my job is part time and does not have any coverage for medicine and what not so all i can afford to take is Immodium products which when i take lot then it makes me really cramped and bloated and constipated.. So most of the time I cannot take it unless i'm already in the middle of my stomach being upset..


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

By heaping all this extra anxiety on yourself you are inevitably only making your stress and depression worse. You have a medical condition that seriously impinges on your ability to do anything in the mornings. I'm sure if your grandparents knew how much you were struggling they wouldn't be blaming you. You could speak to them about it and maybe have some informational brochures to help explain it to them. You should speak to a counsellor as they may be able to liaise with your teachers. You'd be surprised, they've probably dealt with this before and may be able to accommodate you by sending you resources online. The main thing is, talk to someone - stop thinking about the what ifs, you won't know how people will be able to help you if you don't talk to them.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I second everything em_t posted. There is no reason for yu to put yourself through this! Please speak to someone at school (Guidance counselor or Student Assistance Counselor) and also talk to your parents & Grandparents. If you need to get a Dr's note for school... get one or ask your folks for help with this. Let them know you didn't want to disappoint them and how you were afraid to tell them prior to this. Trust me hon they want you to be healthy! as well as educated so... talk to them! Together I am sure you will come up with some ways to help you.Please keep us posted on how you are doing.


----------



## CinMari (Apr 4, 2011)

Z.


----------

